# I pulled the Trigger on a '67 GTO!



## MBGB33 (Dec 23, 2018)

New to this thread but I'm excited to share my purchase. Today, I completed the purchase of a 67 GTO. It is an all original car with matching numbers. Although I grew up around muscle cars and dirt track cars and anything high performance - I never thought I'd be blessed enough to have a great car like this. Unfortunately, it came as a result of the passing of my neighbor. A great man, this guy was a perfectionist (and reminded me a little of my dad who I lost 12 years ago). I asked him one day what he had in his garage, and he responded "that's my baby." After his passing, at the young age of 61, his daughter told me that they were considering selling the car. I immediately made an offer after looking at it with two "GTO" guys. Both thought I'd be nuts if I passed it up, and both were interested in purchasing it too - if I didn't. Well I did. Today I transferred the title and received a great deal of documentation on the car. The car's odometer shows 7272 miles. I know - hard to believe. I looked at documentation showing that it only had 6189 nearly 22 years ago when they purchased in from an individual in Columbus. They have only taken the car out of their garage a handful of times in the last 21+ years. The two guys I took to see the car believe that the car has been garaged for the last 40 years or so. The documentation I got with it (lots of documentation) includes the original window sticker from Bud Meadows Pontiac in Seattle, Washington. I also got the original sales receipts with a breakdown of all of the goodies. This receipt is from Osborne-Mcann Pontiac in Tacoma, Washington. The vin on both match that on my car. Total purchase price $3,602.58.


----------



## MBGB33 (Dec 23, 2018)

A few pictures.


----------



## 03Marauderman (Dec 29, 2018)

Congratulations! - I share your joy.....


----------



## MBGB33 (Dec 23, 2018)

Thanks for the "congrats" gents. Does the fact that the "Body Plate" indicates that it was built in the 3rd week of January increase the value of this car? Thanks!


----------



## dd68gto (Nov 14, 2012)

MBGB33 said:


> Thanks for the "congrats" gents. Does the fact that the "Body Plate" indicates that it was built in the 3rd week of January increase the value of this car? Thanks!


Nice find and buy. If it really is original miles and it's unmolested ( most all original parts still on) I would say that's what will increase its value not any dates. I hope you enjoy and if it is all original take pictures of everything . There are a lot of folks that need those for reference on rebuilds. I would have a real good gto expert look it over before you do anything .it crazy but just about every part on the car is date coded so be careful to keep every part you take offf. But that's up to you. I wish you the best. Doug


----------



## MBGB33 (Dec 23, 2018)

Thanks Doug. What I know for sure (in reference to the mileage) is that the car only had 6,189 miles on it when it was bought in 1997. I also know that the owners only took it out of the garage a couple of times in those 21+years. Unfortunately, before 1997, I have little info. The two guys who I took to look at it (who know old cars), both believe that the car is clean enough to have that few miles on it. They believe it could have been stored by the previous owner for years without driving (which is what the wife told me they were told). How do you prove it though? Odometer works, stories from prior to 1997 match up, two knowledgeable guys believe in the chances, but what else can be done???? Can a title history of the car be found? 

The interior is perfect ( needs detailed and is a little moldy, but no tears or issues). The headliner is perfect too. The roof is perfect and original. The chrome is extremely nice, with some minor pitting, The body is very nice, but the driver's door has been painted (prior to 1997 according to pictures). I believe the door was painted very early because I have the business card from an individual in Tacoma Washington who does pin-striping (where the car was originally purchased). Motor all original. 

The documentation I received was also amazing. The original window sticker, which they laminated years ago, the original - hand written sales receipt that shows the customer paid cash for it. The original owner's manual and service book with the Protect-O-Plates on the back, and various receipts. I haven't found the build sheet in my records, hopefully it'll be in the car. Thanks for any info.


----------



## dd68gto (Nov 14, 2012)

It hard to prove if original miles but the information you have is a great indicator . It really comes down to who sold the car and if you trust them which sound like it's not and issue with you. I bought a 68 in 2011 and had same in 1973 before entering military service . I love to drive mine now that it's up and running and hope you get that out on the road and enjoy . Im not sure how up to date you are on values but unmolested originals is where the money is. It yours now so do as you wish . Just so you know lots of info on PY forum also and my kids tell me facebooks is taking over. Take care Doug


----------



## ptcerio (May 29, 2018)

Congratulations, I would love to own a '67. Maybe someday.


----------



## Gribbuckeye (Jun 11, 2014)

Ohio?


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

The chrome on the wiper switch is very worn for a 7K mile car.


----------



## MBGB33 (Dec 23, 2018)

PontiacJim said:


> The chrome on the wiper switch is very worn for a 7K mile car.


Good observation - makes sense. Stupid question - shouldn't the light bezel be just as worn?


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Post up a picture of the pedals. My bet is your car has 107,000 or 207,000 miles on it. These cars roll over at 100k and start new. My '67 only had 25,000 miles on it when I bought it in 1983. Showing on the odometer. The car in reality had 125,000 miles on it. Now it shows only 53,000 miles on the odometer. I've put 132,000 ;miles on it myself....the car really has 253,000 miles on it! Regardless, it's a very nice car, and I vote to fix what needs fixing and driving it. I would NOT 'restore' or 'upgrade' it.


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

Being it may have spent time in WA state I'd say those wipers got a good amount of use 
It's not uncommon for the "electroplate" chrome to peel off those plastic bezels. Once the plating is fractured it becomes very problematic.

Looks like a good base to have fun with, More interested in knowing WHT is going on under that mound of goo above the air box in the engine bay?


----------



## MBGB33 (Dec 23, 2018)

A few more pictures of my GTO. It's the first car I've ever owned that random people stop by to see when the garage door is open. This could be a fun summer, and I can see why you guys are so passionate about these cars. Anyone going to the swap meet in Carlisle PA, and is it worth going?


----------



## Autie1969GTO (Mar 5, 2019)

I would check for worn rubber and trim ring on the brake pedal and gas pedal, wear on the steering wheel, wear on the carpet by the gas pedal, and especially the drivers side arm rest. The carpeting has the wrong foot pad area and might have been replaced. There are many signs to look for just in replaced or worn parts, paint overspray, etc. Everything from interior to the drivetrain, when determining if it is a low mileage vehicle. Correct me if I am wrong but, is the drivers door a shade different and the pinstripe stops before the quarter panel? Or is it a reflection? Either way, she is a beauty, and most of all, it's yours. Love the color/vinyl top combo. You're gonna love it.


----------



## cij911 (Oct 25, 2017)

Congratulations !


----------



## Autie1969GTO (Mar 5, 2019)

MGB33, Headlight wouldn't be as worn. Headlight you pull out and leave it or push in to shut off lights and only at night. The wiper knob is twisted to activate wipers. No delay wipers back then so you had a fast/slow speed only, constantly adjusting according to how heavy the rain fall is, and shutting it off when there was a slight mist instead of hearing the wipers dragging across the windshield.


----------



## MBGB33 (Dec 23, 2018)

Thanks CIJ 911 for the congrats. Autie - great info - thank you. I imagine carpet could have been replaced. Driver's door was repainted early in the car's life. I have a business card from the Tacoma, Washington area of the pin striper who re-pin striped the door. The car was garaged the last 22 years, and that owner only put just over a thousand miles on it in that time. I had a gentleman come up and look at it this past weekend. He has pretty good knowledge of these cars. He was impressed with the interior/headliner (no tears or real flaws), the top, and the tightness of the doors (no drop when opening). Although the paint is extremely dull, the body is extremely straight (except the left rear fender that has a slight crease). Everyone on here probably knows more than I do, but here are a few more pictures of the things you questioned. Thanks again for your feedback and input.


----------



## MBGB33 (Dec 23, 2018)

Autie1969GTO said:


> I would check for worn rubber and trim ring on the brake pedal and gas pedal, wear on the steering wheel, wear on the carpet by the gas pedal, and especially the drivers side arm rest. The carpeting has the wrong foot pad area and might have been replaced. There are many signs to look for just in replaced or worn parts, paint overspray, etc. Everything from interior to the drivetrain, when determining if it is a low mileage vehicle. Correct me if I am wrong but, is the drivers door a shade different and the pinstripe stops before the quarter panel? Or is it a reflection? Either way, she is a beauty, and most of all, it's yours. Love the color/vinyl top combo. You're gonna love it.


GOOD INFO - Thanks!


----------



## MBGB33 (Dec 23, 2018)

cij911 said:


> Congratulations !


I appreciate it!


----------



## Autie1969GTO (Mar 5, 2019)

I'll tell you what, looking at the pics you posted (and not being there in person) it looks pretty original and might very well be a low mileage. Just because the carpet was replaced, doesn't mean it was worn out from high mileage. I am the 2nd owner of my low mileage '66 and I replaced the carpet back in '84 (which by the way, back then they didn't reproduce the original foot pad so mine is incorrect also) not because of wear but because being a Southern car, the black had faded. Yes, as GTOJUNIOR stated, the eloctroplating is problematic on plastic that was "chromed" and is not necessarily a sure sign of excessive use. Another good way of telling if there is more mileage than you were told is if the center link has been replaced or has a lot of play. As you get more familiar with your Goat, you will be able to tell for sure. Yours just needs a little TLC and your Good To gO! Two thumbs up. Besides, when I said I liked the color/top combo, it's because mine is the same silver/black vinyl top also!


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

That brake pedal is telling me that the car has 107k on the clock, not 7k. Also, some wear at the drivers side seat bolster. No matter, the car is very nice, very original, and very, very unmolested. No excuses needed for this one!!!


----------



## MBGB33 (Dec 23, 2018)

geeteeohguy said:


> That brake pedal is telling me that the car has 107k on the clock, not 7k. Also, some wear at the drivers side seat bolster. No matter, the car is very nice, very original, and very, very unmolested. No excuses needed for this one!!!


Good info - Thanks! I appreciate the compliments on the car. I do feel blessed to have it.


----------



## Lemans guy (Oct 14, 2014)

That is one super find! Congrats...looks great...

I would agree with geeteeohguy that it is more than 7,000 miles. I would say 107,000 and not 207,000. That brake pedal is not 7,000 miles of wear unless Sasquatch previously owned it and always rode the brake pedal. The early original owner was likely driving it some, but the average is so low, around 2,000 a year. I think you will see a little wear on the ball joints and tie rods. A 7,000 miles car would not have that. Sitting in the garage will not wear ball joints.

None of this really matters, it would not to me. A 107,000 mile original 67 GTO is so awesome it need not be a fairy tale 7,000 mile car.

You can keep it original and make it reliable and drive it! If it is not fun than what is it? A Chotsky? An investment?.....

You want an investment get a mutual fund,...you want to have fun and enjoy yourself, find a 67 GTO in awesome shape!

Have Fun and Congratulations!:nerd::nerd::nerd:


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Put it this way: when I bought my '67 in 1983 it had 25k miles on the clock.....it was in reality 125,000. My brake pedal rubber looked like yours. I've put about 130,000 miles on it since then. My car now has about 256,000 on the clock and my brake pedal rubber now has more wear than yours does. The car runs and drives and rides just fine. Looking forward to putting another 130,000 on it at this point! A 107,000 mile GTO that is 52 years old is a low mileage car, IMO. Most of these cars had that kind of mileage on the clock 45 years ago. You're ahead of the game!


----------



## MBGB33 (Dec 23, 2018)

Thanks Lemans guy and Geeteeohguy! I agree with both of you and I'm excited to enjoy the car some. In an ideal world, I would leave it to my boys someday. I'm really happy with the car and I'm excited to detail it out some. The previous owner put just 1,100 miles on it since he bought it in 1997. 
Hopefully I can bring the faded silver paint back to life a little for this summer, but the rest of the car looks amazing. I'm still not sure what approach I want to take in the future from a restoration standpoint. For now, I'm taking everyone's advice and simply enjoying it.


----------

